# BULLYING: Personality type with a tendency to bully others? Type of the victims?



## curiousel

1. What is considered to be the personality type/s associated to a bully?

Can you rank them from 1, being the one with the strongest tendency to bully others.

2. What is considered to be the personality type/s associated to the victims?

Can you rank them from 1, being the perfect victim.


----------



## Haruhi Suzumiya

Bully: ESTP.

Victim: ISFP.

ESTP's enjoy physical sensations (e.g. pranks, teasing, fighting) and are able to be callous from their preference for thinking. The ISFP is quiet and sensitive, which creates a submissive victim for these cold acts.


----------



## Lucretius

Bully: ESTJ
Victim: INFP


----------



## Sunless

hmmm i thought i had posted here.. 
Obviously bullying and being bullied depend on each person. But the types more prone to fit those roles are:

ESTJ, ESTP, ENTP, ENTJ for bullies

INFP, INTP, INTJ for bullied.

I disagree on ISFP being bullied in general, because theya re usually really trendy and up to date with what is fashionable and so they are usually stylish and graceful.


----------



## firedell

Sunless said:


> I disagree on ISFP being bullied in general, because theya re usually really trendy and up to date with what is fashionable and so they are usually stylish and graceful.


I would stand up for myself, or take revenge. :wink:


----------



## Sily

Sunless said:


> ...ESTJ, ESTP, ENTP, ENTJ for bullies
> 
> INFP, INTP, INTJ for bullied...


I can't think of a better answer than this. 

Also, off the internet it's pretty quiet for me and peaceful, on the internet I have had problems with FEMALE bullies of the ENFJ, ESTJ, ESTP, ENTP, ENTJ types. Hardly ever males. Why would another female bully an INFP female? I just don't get it. And it's weird but someone that was seen here as a bully, I just loved. I just loved ape, the ENTP.


----------



## perennialurker

Sunless said:


> ...INFP, INTP, *INTJ* *for bullied*.
> 
> I disagree on *ISFP being bullied in general, because theya re usually really trendy and up to date with what is fashionable and so they are usually stylish and graceful*.


 

Forgive me for throwing in anecdotal evidence, but so far we have no hard data to cite.

In my experience INTJs can usually be quite intimidating when they want to (oftentimes when they don't also). It is true that I attracted bullies initially, but I was able to quickly "dissuade" them from their aggressive posture toward me quite quickly, in much the same manner that blowfish can look small at first and then puff up to scare off enemies at a moment's notice.


Also most of my ISFP friends are incredibly geeky, awkward, soft, and unsure of themselves (ripe for bullying). Perhaps this is the difference between ISFP males and females. Haha, or more likely its just the difference between normal people and my friends.

I think IXFPs are perhaps the ideal targets because they are so soft and non-adversarial; that's also precisely why I usually made friends with them. 


Don't worry though IXFPs, I will defend you as I always have.


----------



## TreeBob

You are all a bunch of sissy wimps, especially Sunless. You better watch out if I ever get you alone sunny :wink:


----------



## OrangeAppled

I've never been bullied, but apparently some INFPs have experienced it. I'm not all that nice & soft past the surface. My Fi has some sharp teeth. I know an ISFP girl who endured some very catty style of bulling.... I think that when necessary, a N-aux has the power of an unexpected sharp reply or the ability to block out & be indifferent to reality, and that is a saving grace. ISFPs are not as equipped in those areas.

1. What is considered to be the personality type/s associated to a bully?

ESTP - beats you up and steals your lunch money bullying
ESTJ - mocks you for being weird bullying
ESFJ - "mean girls" type of bullying, cattiness, spreading rumors
ISTP - sarcastic comments under breath, mocking what seems stupid & unrealistic to them
ENTJ - psychological warfare bullying...think Jeff on "Flipping Out"
NTs - online trolling bullying

2. What is considered to be the personality type/s associated to the victims?

ISFJ - they want to be accepted (SJ), can have a hard time standing up for themselves, and are sensitive. They also express emotion more openly, which can make them targets.
ISFP - sensitive, often offbeat and attract negative attention because of it. 
ISTJ - they can be "nerd" types
All INxx - because we are the "weirdos", right? :tongue:


----------



## FiNe SiTe

perennialurker said:


> Don't worry though IXFPs, I will defend you as I always have.


 

Yay, go INTJ's! :crazy:


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

Bullies: ESTJ, ESTP, ENT, ESFP, ESFJ
Victims: INTP, INFP, INFJ, ISFJ


----------



## Varulfr

I think bullying is a skill more than a personality trait. If anything personality affects more the _style_ of the bulling than the fact of the bully, as OrangeAppled was touching on.

E's here seem to be seen as bullies for their quickness in assuming a role within a group, or for that matter finding themselves within a group to begin with. That extroverts are energized through interaction, however, does not mean theirs is the only group to occasionally find impulse to "bully".

I was a bully, but a psychological one. I manipulated friends to follow me. I used aggressive stances and tone to intimidate and harass. Twisted logic was my weapon of choice: what better way to control others than to convince them they agree with you? Words are far greater tools for a ruler than any force of arms.

But that's an INTJ for you ha :crazy:


----------



## roxtehproxy

ESTP; egocentric nutjob, fits the criteria perfectly.

NOTE; I wouldn't classify an INTJ as a victim either, but a deceiver.


----------



## Varulfr

Mr.Katzenjammer said:


> NOTE; I wouldn't classify an INTJ as a victim either, but a deceiver.


It's very hard to be a victim when you think of the bully as more worthless than the dirt beneath your boots.


----------



## εmptε

*LOLOL INTJs bullied? Most of the INTJs I know were either left alone or were the bullies. Personally I was the anti-bully. I was the kid that beat up the bullies for messing with my friends, or in most cases I didn't beat them up I just tortured them with traps and mental torture until they gave up hope. I only beat up two or three. 
*


----------



## roxtehproxy

Varulfr said:


> It's very hard to be a victim when you think of the bully as more worthless than the dirt beneath your boots.


Sure, that could seem slanderous; but my intentions were to use a general figure, not an exceptional ESTP. Who ever said they were worthless?


----------



## Linesky

Mmm it kind of happened before. I got bullied up to some extent (...), but somehow always got back to them. roud: So they either left me alone afterwards, or decided to suddenly like me again and show shreds of respect.
It were either girls who needed attention for being dumb or boys who somehow didn't get what they want so they decided to turn mean on me.
It was stupid and annoying, but confirmed my thoughts on people and taught me stuff...

I was accused of bullying four times towards girls. :/ I was honest to one, mean to one, played a game with one (her account, actually), and was bad to one (without intending to, which was a rly bad situation and stupid of me). And then I learned a lesson I guess. I genuinely apologized to all of them. I was _really_ young though, and I realize why certain things happened.

Sometimes I also stood up for a 'bullied' or disliked kid.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

Anyone can be a jerk. Mayne inverted people act out because they are so insecure that they take their frustrations out on other people. Maybe extroverted people do it because they enjoy feeling power over others. Typing bullies won't work. Anyone can be an ass


----------



## Linesky

RighteousRob said:


> Anyone can be a jerk. Mayne inverted people act out because they are so insecure that they take their frustrations out on other people. Maybe extroverted people do it because they enjoy feeling power over others. Typing bullies won't work. Anyone can be an ass


I don't fully agree with those I/E assumptions but I agree everyone is capable of bullying, especially because the borderlines seem vague to people sometimes.


----------



## TreeBob

Mr.Katzenjammer said:


> ESTP; egocentric nutjob, fits the criteria perfectly.
> 
> NOTE; I wouldn't classify an INTJ as a victim either, but a deceiver.


Umm yeah, we ain't nutjobs. Egocentric maybe.


----------



## Cookie Monster

I think that extroverts, specifically ES types (although EN types can be pretty nasty because they know how to push buttons), are more representative among bullies because they are very concerned with the outside environment, as well as attempting to save face. As someone who has been a victim of bullying, I have learned that the main reason that people bully is so that they can make themselves feel better in light of putting someone down. An E type is less likely to focus insecurity and self-doubt inwards, so they respond by taking out their anger and trying to deflect their insecurities on other people. 

I honestly do not see introverted types as traditional bullies. Introverted people tend to keep to themselves and are not likely to bully, unless in retaliation. I think that, on the whole, introverts are more likely to be bullied because their quietness and self-assuredness can make prime targets for bullies. Quietness is seen as a weakness, whereas quiet confidence is often very threatening. Bullies also seem to after people who more easily succumb to their attacks...a high F might contribute. If the bully does not succeed in making the person feel worthless, then their attacks are ineffective and will try to go after someone from whom they can get a reaction. 

I wonder if more female bullies are introverted, since female bullying is often about being secretive and passive-agressive (though girls can be just as physical as boys!). I can see an ISFJ being a pretty conniving bully...


----------



## TurranMC

OrangeAppled said:


> ENTJ - psychological warfare bullying...think Jeff on "Flipping Out"


I was a bully at one point in time. No I do not look back on it fondly, and anyone who talks to me now knows I'm much different. Anyone I gotta say OrangeAppled is on to something because though I've never seen "Flipping Out" but the psychological warfare type of bullying was definitely my area of expertise.

Anyway since people seem to be arguing about INTJs, in my experience they are never really bullied but at the same time I've never seen one as a bully. They are generally too strong willed to let others dominate them, but not strong enough to outwardly dominate others. At least not typically. Those are my two cents anyway.


----------



## Perseus

*ESTJ is the Bully but the ISTJ Dog Soldier can bully if encouraged and the ENTJ will bully if he regresses. ESFJ can be a sadist as he might have been a victim and passes it on. *


----------



## roxtehproxy

TreeBob said:


> Umm yeah, we ain't nutjobs. Egocentric maybe.


.....just maybe, treebob? roud:


----------



## Korvyna

What the hell!? Apparently I'm too nice. No more playing nice. I'm going to start being a bully since apparently that's what my personality type is supposed to do. :crazy:

However, I won't take it out on my best friend that's an INTJ... He's quite the bully... 6'4" 220 lbs... And knows martial arts... I'll leave him alone... Hehe!


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

I honestly do not see introverted types as traditional bullies. Introverted people tend to keep to themselves and are not likely to bully, unless in retaliation.


> If I strike back, then you deserve it.
> 
> 
> Cookie Monster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see an ISFJ being a pretty conniving bully...
> 
> 
> 
> The person that I want to killl the most is an ISFJ. May I tear him to bloody ribbons in front of his mother. That guy is a real peice of shit. I use his photograph for target practice.
Click to expand...


----------



## Varulfr

Mr.Katzenjammer said:


> Sure, that could seem slanderous; but my intentions were to use a general figure, not an exceptional ESTP. Who ever said they were worthless?



I was merely commenting on an INTJ's position as a potential victim. I've never met an INTJ who cared what a bully thought: if they're (the bully) wasting their efforts on such a ridiculous and petty thing, why should the INTJ think them worthy of consideration?

Was in no way making a comment on ESTP's, my apologies for the confusion.



TurranMC said:


> I was a bully at one point in time. No I do not look back on it fondly, and anyone who talks to me now knows I'm much different. Anyone I gotta say OrangeAppled is on to something because though I've never seen "Flipping Out" but the psychological warfare type of bullying was definitely my area of expertise.
> 
> Anyway since people seem to be arguing about INTJs, in my experience they are never really bullied but at the same time I've never seen one as a bully. They are generally too strong willed to let others dominate them, but not strong enough to outwardly dominate others. At least not typically. Those are my two cents anyway.


It depend on the INTJ and their particular skills. Some are well-trained in linguistics and public speaking. If given the opportunity, they can control rooms, facilities, even nations. The question is, does the INTJ think it is worth their time and effort to do so? If they answer yes, you have a potentially dangerous individual on your hands.

Look as Princeps Octavius Augustus Caesar (Rex)


----------



## picablue

I was bullied a LOT and looking back on it the combination of being odd AND confident made me a huge target. I never quite got the whole "just ignore them and they will go away thing" 

:laughing:

Oy.

But it did hurt me a lot. I often felt hated, and rejected, not just by bullies by by normal kids. Though to be honest I was NOT a likable child. I'd like to think I've grown.


----------



## CoolNerd13

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> The person that I want to killl the most is an ISFJ. May I tear him to bloody ribbons in front of his mother. That guy is a real peice of shit. I use his photograph for target practice.


Yes, ISFJs can really get on peoples nerves. I had an ISFJ manager at my movie theater job and he was such an asshole. He would constantly kick people out of the movies just for the heck of it and he would always talk down on the employees. He got fired for sexual harassment, which was actually his second time getting fired at that job. I guess karma is a bitch.


----------



## Persephone

My first and only bully was an ESTJ in third to fifth grade; he and I became mortal enemies. It came as a big surprise when in sixth grade he became halfway friendly, and I became smitten with him, and we were friends for some time in high school. That ended not because we had a fight of some sort; I think our types are just not that compatible, and we don't have a lot of common interests. Life, it's a funny thing.



CoolNerd13 said:


> Yes, ISFJs can really get on peoples nerves. I had an ISFJ manager at my movie theater job and he was such an asshole. He would constantly kick people out of the movies just for the heck of it and he would always talk down on the employees. He got fired for sexual harassment, which was actually his second time getting fired at that job. I guess karma is a bitch.


My mother comes to mind. If she treats others like she treats me, that is, condescending and pushy as hell, and if she wasn't my mother, I would... I don't know.


----------



## Arioche

Breaking the trend to admit this now. I, the stereotypical ENFP, was once a huge bully.
Think NFs can't bully? I was the meanest embodiment of a scumbag bitch ever. I look back and shudder at the things I've done. :sad:
After a while, I've progressed into an anti-bully (as Wolfie defined), but up until amidst middle school, I was both psychologically and physically aggressive towards many of my peers.

I think the types I picked on most (though it wasn't type specific in the least) were INFx...and many of my fellow bullies were most likely ESxx's.


----------



## perennialurker

Arioche said:


> Breaking the trend to admit this now. I, the stereotypical ENFP, was once a huge bully.
> Think NFs can't bully? I was the meanest embodiment of a scumbag bitch ever. I look back and shudder at the things I've done. :sad:
> After a while, I've progressed into an anti-bully (as Wolfie defined), but up until amidst middle school, I was both psychologically and physically aggressive towards many of my peers.
> 
> I think the types I picked on most (though it wasn't type specific in the least) were INFx...and many of my fellow bullies were most likely ESxx's.


I have to say you are one of the last people on this forum I would have pegged as a bully. Glad to see you're on the good guys' side now.


----------



## pinkrasputin

Wow. I can't relate to this entire thread. The E/I thing doesn't jive with me.

I'm an ENFP and was bullied quite a bit. I think it's because I can't standing fighting at all and want everyone to get along. People can take advantage of that.

And still when a stronger or more domineering personality meets me they have this tendency to want to protect me.

I would never bully someone else. That would be too painful for me because I know how it feels. I have had to learn assertive skills in order to get through life.

I was bullied by an INTP in college. BIG TIME.

I knew an INTJ who was beat up all the time when he was young. Verbal skills will only get you so far at that age. He said that's when he learned to "not show" when he was hurt or upset. But as an adult he was pretty dominating and sexy :wink:


----------



## Deja Vu

I got bullied. I bullied. Just phases I went through. Now though, I think I have something in me just waitinh to be an ass hole.


----------



## Nynnu

Worst bully that I have ever met? ENFJ that went bad. 
Knows exactly how to push your buttons and comes after the people that you love. Sticks mostly on one target and therefore nobody else would ever believe whatever has been done towards you.


----------



## Narrator

I just don't get this SFJs are conniving and evil thing. Those I know are really quite sweet, if with the occasionally...emotionally driven one...

I wasn't outright bullied as a kid, I was ignored and considered weird, and generally rejected by a rather ESTP male, and ESFP female climate - people obviously intuitive, very introverted, or the quirkier INTs and IFs were those who didn't fit in.

I've also known manipulative INTs, INxPs - Persus mentioned the puppet master a while ago, the guy had been through some tough times, and was capable of subtly mentally bullying others and making it look like he had nothing to do with it, was able to pull the wool over my eyes, and to this day I still can't see it, other than the combined force of all those who know him apart from me telling me he was a nasty, dangerous guy - and an overly sensitive, slightly spiteful around an INTP friend, but not outright cunning and evil ESFJ guy before.

I think I agree that it's not really a type specific thing, more a health and developement thing.


----------



## vince9950

I've never experienced real bullying on a regular basis. There have been a few incidents involving snide comments while I'm in the room or people ganging up on me verbally. I deal with these quite well though, either through ignoring them or saying things that are at once completely logical and completely illogical that they become confused and decide to leave me alone. People who need to be mean in order to feel good about themselves are beneath me.

The worst bullying I've seen was done by someone who I think was ESTP.... Lots of nasty comments to a sensitive and easily ticked off ENFP. I feel for you ENFPs. :sad: You don't deserve that.


----------



## silverlined

Bullies and victims are not determined by type. But type influences the style in which people might go about these situations. I've been bullied and picked on but I do not consider myself a victim because I have eventually learned to grow stronger through all of this and though I may be hurt at first, I refuse to let bullies tear me down or get in the way of my happiness. It took awhile to grow stronger but I did.


----------



## thehigher

Sunless said:


> hmmm i thought i had posted here..
> Obviously bullying and being bullied depend on each person. But the types more prone to fit those roles are:
> 
> ESTJ, ESTP, ENTP, ENTJ for bullies
> 
> INFP, INTP, INTJ for bullied.
> 
> I disagree on ISFP being bullied in general, because theya re usually really trendy and up to date with what is fashionable and so they are usually stylish and graceful.


what about male isfp's?


----------



## Linnifae

In elementry school I was strange but well-liked (I had a weird way of looking at things and people didn't always know how to react to me, but most of them just laughed and accepted me as who I was) In junior high I suddenly became a freak show because there were groups of kids who everyone was supposed to kiss up to and I treated them like normal people...OR if I saw an injustice take place I'd be sure to stand up for the underdog. I also went from being a cute kid to a gangly awkward looking preteen so that didn't help. In high school suddenly I was accepted again and the things that made me laughed at in elementry school, and shunnded in junior high were admired in high school...and I grew into my looks so that probably didn't hurt :/ people can be quite shallow.
But still, I've always been considered a bit odd though. :tongue:

I have no idea what types they are, I can barely remember their names or anything else about them. 
I do remember coming home from school throughout junior crying though because I was pushed into the wall and kicked and whatnot. By guys AND girls.


----------



## Jinxies

curiousel said:


> 1. What is considered to be the personality type/s associated to a bully?
> 
> Can you rank them from 1, being the one with the strongest tendency to bully others.
> 
> 2. What is considered to be the personality type/s associated to the victims?
> 
> Can you rank them from 1, being the perfect victim.


 
Hmm, perhaps I'm just a little out of touch. I don't ever remember being bullied after grade school. I'm sure some individuals tried to bully me. However, I have no tolerance for being pushed around and since I'm told I tend to intimidate people anyway... I can say I just don't seem to come across anyone trying to push me around on the boards, at work, etc. 

Now, can I be a bully... as an ENTJ female.. I've been told I'm intimidating and dominating... does that mean I'm a bully? I don't think I am but some soft and smooshy marshmellows may think I am


----------



## Diphenhydramine

I would have thought that INXX would be the most open to be bullied and EXTX the most likely to bully.


----------



## thefistofreality

I was a tremendous bully for the longest time, there was this one girl named Nirvana that I would trip all of the time and pull her hair.

I was such a mean fifth grader.

As I grew up though I got over that, and realized I was just being a douche for the fun of it as someone said. 

In time I started standing up for people who were bullied, and honestly it really bothers me when another person tries to abuse another one verbally who has done nothing.

BUT, if you're being a jackass and the mean comments/actions are deserved...I don't really care.


----------



## silverhamham

your bracelets are rad


----------



## silverhamham

This is so strange to me because my best friend growing up was an ESTP and she was never a bully to anyone! I would have to say we were both bullied, actually (me more so than her, though).


----------



## thefistofreality

Maybe I should elaborate? When I was about 10 I came back to the states, and my English wasn't as good as it was before obviously. A lot of kids picked on me because of the way I dressed, mostly because I dressed comfortable and didn't really care to match my socks. After a while, I sort of became friends with the bullies. I started to bully the people I was friends with because I knew they wouldn't bully me back, meanwhile I didn't bully the bullies because I know they would retaliate. So in a way it was kind of to defend myself at the expensive of other people. Which blah blah blah it was wrong but I was ten, give me a break.

After I matured more, I realized what I did was mean and idiotic. If I ever saw that girl I'd apologize a million times over, and if I ever bullied anyone after that it was more verbal than anything. If I ever say anything mean to someone though, it's because they pissed me off first. I need to be provoked sort of thing, I can't hold my tongue although I've gotten better at it. I protect the bullied that don't deserve it (or provoke it) because I know what it feels like to be bullied.


----------



## curious0610

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> Bullies: ESTJ, ESTP, ENT, ESFP, ESFJ
> Victims: INTP, INFP, INFJ, ISFJ



THIS

& also:

ENFJ are excellent bullies. I've personally observed an ENFJ doing so first hand. The reason ENFJ are such good bullies is because they are very socially manipulative. When you think of "bullying" you think of the classical, tough bully in the play ground pushing little kids around. However, the social bully is one that manipulates situations, excludes/isolates others, etc.


----------



## Kate7

Hmm. Anyone can bully if they really want (or need) something. Even infp's and isfj's (the most natural victims) can do it, it's just it will be very subtle, more manipulative, and they'll probably be unconcious of it. Isfp's - despite their sensitivity - do somehow seem less vulnerable than either of these two - they either seem to fit in well with most people and don't ruffle any feathers, or else they are arty and independent and on their own track anyway so not bothered by what people think of them.

Obvious bullies are unhealthy versions of Te types (entj, estj) who think they have things right and everyone else needs to fit into them! This would be easier for as estj to slip into than an entj as estj's are more 'fixed' in their outlook.

Ne leaders (entp, enfp) are clever bullies - they manipulate to push you around very effectively :wink: - still, they don't NEED to control people so are not the highest candidates for this unless they are extremely needy

Esfp's don't bully, they charm. Estp's do, and quite openly when they want something though they are pragmatic and soon realise that this technique will not work in the long run so develop manipulative powers instead 

Fe leaders (enfj, esfj) tend not to seriously bully, though esfj's do get very angry and pushy which can make other S types feel pushed around (especially isfj's who get pushed around a lot anyway) but will likely not convince an N type. Enfj's prefer to convince, charm, use their personal power and presence, rather than actually bully ... though some would see this as the same thing ...

Introverts generally tend not to bully much (although intj's sometimes bust out a bit when frustrated!). Generally, introverts rely on themselves to get things done so no need for bullying, though they will put quiet pressure on when necessary ... as I have said, we can ALL bully!!!

And lastly, I do think it depends on your social environment. In academic circles, there might be mocking of those who are less intellectual, whereas in many other circles (ordinary schools, or any places like Bel Air where looks/sporting ability etc are valued) it is the 'nerds' who will be mocked. Many nerds are not bothered by this but some are. Bullying only seems to work when the victim is bothered by it so many intp's, istp's and intj's escape by this route. Istj's like to fit in more so they can suffer, I think.

In finality I would say that ISFJ is the most susceptible to bullying. And the ESTJ is the most susceptible to being a bully.


----------



## dejavu

Hard to say. I was bullied a bit as a preteen and in my early teens. The one type I know for sure that did it was an ENFJ, and she was quite scary. She somehow got all of the girls in our grade (to be fair, there were like 12 at most) to turn against me and exclude me. At lunch, things were thrown at me and they'd dump their garbage on me. Everywhere I looked, girls were whispering about me and saying mean things. This only lasted about a week, but it ended with me hiding in the bathroom crying. :sad: All I did to provoke it was tell her that I was already rooming with this other girl for an upcoming field trip when she asked me.

There _is_ a happy ending to that story, in case you were wondering. We worked out our differences (and these days, she would never bully anybody!) and we are now best friends.

Anyway, I think that was out of the ordinary. I think that ENFJs are very rarely bullies, but are capable of causing great harm if they choose to.


----------



## Judas

I was bullied in elementary school and junior high. Even Es can get bullied, which here seems like a pretty odd thing.. I've always been pretty small, not too athletic and i got glasses when i was 8.. hahah. I also was pretty oblivious to social cues and stuff. But i was a "child-prodigy", unusually smart kid, i could read when i was 3, when i was 7/8/9 the teachers told me to be quiet many times in class so that somebody else would have time to think out the answers.. I always got top grades, was 2 mathbooks ahead of the others and so on. Which lent me a sense of superiority when i was younger, and that combined with that i didn't understand the social games yet, and the fact that i was small and weak, made me a suitable target for bullies.

In junior high i was mostly just "weird", thinking too much and having "odd ideas".. I'm from the countryside outside of a small town, that is veeery S dominated. when i was 15 and i started developing social skillz, Grew into my looks and became handsome for the first time, everything changed. Sometime in high school i got a huge ego though, so i was for a period of time there seen as very arrogant and a prick, and excluded from social gatherings and stuff.

Most of my problems have arisen from me not being modest enough.. strange that i'm apparently the only ENTP to have experienced this here. I've read on some site that ENTPS usually have problems in their childhood, that they feel different and have problems understanding and abiding to the social rules that unfortunately are a necessity...


----------



## Aßbiscuits

*I think it comes down to self esteem, not personality type.

Any type that's nice and kind that a bully assumes will not stick up for themselves so to make the bully look like the funny guy/cool kid if he puts this person down, will be bullied.

Once again any type can seem nice. Even aggressive and assertive e-type eights get bullied because they tend to take themselves so seriously thus it's easy to wind them up and play with them and the act of bullying ensues. 

No type is safe, basically.*


----------



## Knives

Te dominant types are most likely to be bullies. Mainly because we don't naturally put a lot of thought, mainly as children, into statements and actions that others naturally construe as mean. It comes more naturally, in our culture, until we are sensitized.

As for the victim? I don't think this is easy to type. Now, the types who are most likely to be traumatized is a different story. I would take a wild guess and go with Fi dominant types.


----------



## SubterraneanHomesickAlien

Bullies:
ESTJ
ESTP
ISTP (more of a passive-aggressive type bully)
ENTJ

Bullied:
INxx
ISFP

But you better watch out if you bully an INTJ... the ones I know can make your life hell if they want to


----------



## dagnytaggart

Until 5th grade or so, people would probably have described me as a "bully". (actually, they have.)

I didn't see it as bullying really, just teasing people and taunting them for fun. If my classmates didn't like it and cried, I laughed at them for that. I wasn't trying to be an asshole, it just amused me is all.

Then I met my ESTP match in the 6th grade, and we wrestled each other mercilessly with banter and teasing. We live across the country, but we're still really close friends to this day. 

I'd agree that ISFPs would be the stereotypical "victims". My father's an ISFP, and he's never had ANY kind of backbone. Which is something I did take advantage of as a kid...

I remember when I was 10, and I actually shoved him against the wall and kicked him during a particularly nasty tantrum. I forgot why. But he just let me knock him about and just looked at me all hurt-like. If I had an ENTJ for a father, I'd probably have been permanently grounded for that.


----------



## 3053

Bullies: ENTJ, ESTJ
Victims: INFP, ISFP


----------



## wiarumas

I bully the bully as an effort to stop him from bullying.


----------



## WildWinds

I think it depends on how you define it.

ESTP's can be "bullies", but a lot of times they don't mean to. They sometimes just lack social tact and can't tell what subjects are off limits to tease about or when to stop. ENTP's can sometimes be "bullies" when they neglect to consult others before they do things that will affect others, or don't value what others think.

But in general I think bullying has more to do with insecurity than with type. No type is naturally "good" and balanced. An ENTP and ESTP is less likely to have those problems if they've developed Fe. If somebody goes out of their way to purposely hurt others for their own benefit, then thats a different problem outside of personality. 

Same with victims. They have to learn to stand up for themselves and be more socially assertive. There's some types, like INFP, that might have trouble doing this. But they can learn and develop themselves.


----------



## Hardstyler

Well I used to bullied until 9th grade by many types.Being a ENFP I was either be bullied easily completely flip out and beat the shit out of the bully or we stand up for myself.Either way people stopped bullying me because I had enough training to take anyone out in a heartbeat. I would usually just use intellect and reasoning and point out there flaws to tell them why there bullying. I told one guy that he bullies others because he had a small penis he stood there shocked, raged, tried to punch me i just slid to the side and he rammed his head and hand though glass of a vending machine. I got suspended for him sustaining major injuries. I stand up for others being victims of bullies and i advocate for others to stand up for themselves, Especially my gay and lesbian friends who are victims of hate.


----------



## SarahWilliams

Glad not many people mentioned INFJs as being bullied...

For reference, a good example of an INFJ is Robin Williams character in Good Will Hunting. Empathy. We're good. We're patient. We're good. You good? Oh wait, you pushed too far. RED FLAG RED FLAG RED FLAG. 

Think Gandhi. All is well and good. Most people like us. Push us too far, and you best watch out. 

I don't doubt that some INFJs get bullied, but Fe combined with 'J' is a powerful thing to mess with.


----------



## RareBird

I found out the hard way that an INFP can be a bully if someone continues to pressure them to open up. I have and INFP friend that I love but I would not stop pushing her to open up. She got really quiet for a long time and I kept on pressuring because I thought I could help her. Finally she exploded and now she not only will not open up to me but will get aggressive with me every time I try to connect with her. What I learned is do not ever push an INFP to far. They will get you in the end.


----------



## Aelthwyn

I don't really know what types would be more likely to be bullies, as some have said I think the differnet types would have different styles and perhaps slightly different motivations for bullying others. I do see INFPs and ISFPs, perhaps INFJ and ISFJ too, as being prime victims. At least in my experience, I think that INTPs and INTJs could be bullied by others for being quiet and 'geeky', but they tend to exude a better 'don't mess with me' vibe than their Feeling conterparts, and also are less likely to give the desired reactions. However, I can also see them as bullying, or at least hurting/manipulating, the Introverted Feelers who seem to be the bottom of the pecking order. 

Though I rather wonder if shy Es would be the most affected victims of bullying. As for myself, I didn't experience too much open bullying, but I did get picked on and left out a lot. But it honestly didn't bother me all that much. I thought it was stupid, and felt sorry for kids who felt the need to do that, but since I didn't crave their approval or really want to join in, their attacks had little affect. It got annoying and I wished they'd just get a life and leave me alone, but I can't say I was terribly hurt. I learned to be wary and not expect people to like me, but they never evoked tears or reactions out of me. I ignored them, but some of them still kept at it. I remember one time when some girls from a grade lower than me spoke all condescending to me and pretended to compliment me on my then unpopular hair-bow. I knew what they were up to and I sat through it patiently, but inwardly I was rolling my eyes and laughing at how ridiculous this scene was.


----------



## Arbite

wapitdownthehatchguy said:


> I figured an extrovert would expose and bring on unwanted attention to whoever is bullying them... Although I remember in junior high I got excited when the end of the day school bell rang and as we all cheered and ran for the door I grabbed a random guy and sidewalk slammed him. Of course I got in trouble big time even though the teacher and principle thought it was funny. The random guy was like "WTF...what did I do?" I just shrugged my shoulders and said "yo mama don't know which end of you to slap" and b-lined it to the loading area. He was a rather popular guy and after the incident he was always whispering something to his flock while giving me the evil eye whenever I passed him in the hallways. lolol


I can't tell whether your trolling or just stupid.


----------



## niki

I am an INFP and being bullied because I was 'weird' was basically my childhood story when I was in primary, junior, and senior high school.. :sad:


----------



## Sybyll

Studies about bullying have shown that there is no correlation between what the victims are like and them being bullied. The people who bully all have some of the same characteristics, however.

I don't know what personality-types would be most likely to bully others. (My gut says immature Te and Fe-users; trying to impose on others their idea of how everyone should behave. Bullying those who do not fit. But never mind my gut, it's frequently wrong) Also, I think it's a lack of empathy, not realising how your actions affect others, or perhaps that they have feelings at all.

I know I didn't realise the people who bullied me from 4th-7th grade had feelings until one of them (well, really not usually a participant, but one of _that_ group) to please stop harassing him. I was just acting defensively as usual because I was used to being attacked by his friends *shrug*.

I don't think it's typology-related, tbh.



IheartFootball10 said:


> well ive been called a bully, but i never actually ment to bully a person. i do tease and make fun of people but to me its all in good fun. and i could care less if someone did it right back to me. in fact, id expect it! lol but a lot of people dont see it that way. maybe in the future i should quit while im ahead lol or at the very least... think before i just spew diarrhea of the mouth!


Yeah, I've met people like that (also, I've been kind of like that :tongue. Thing is, sometimes you will touch on sensitive subjects, or the person might have been bullied in the past and you doing this will remind them of that, leading them to think you're just harassing them to be mean. I'm not saying it's rational, but you might wanna make it clear you're joking if you notice they're taking it personally.


----------



## Dreamer

INFP's as the victim. Definitely. Because they seem to be 'different' than others. Just my take on it


----------



## devoid

I really doubt any one type is more or less likely to bully or be victimized. Perhaps enneagram type would be more helpful? Each MBIT type has its own judging and perceiving traits, and being victimized is more an issue of self esteem.


----------



## DemonAbyss10

Heh, remember having to put up with bullys to hell. So yeah ISTP can be targeted to hell while still young and developing the coping skills. 

As for stopping it. I remember becoming a physical threat to them. And I don't fight cleanly either. Some big footballer back in Jr High decided to fuck with me in the halls constantly. I ended up kicking him in the nuts repeatedly because... it is super-effective!!!

Also remember clinging to a guys back and choking him til he passed out, and was another player from the same team. So yeah me being in 8th grade kicking the asses of varsity players gave the school the message. I ended up getting silently respected and feared while I sat the rest of that school year in in-school suspension for 90some days straight.

High school... didn't get picked on as much, plus it was a new school. Well, I ended up punching a few people in the face for being dumbasses, as well as threatening to kill someone who kept getting in the way constantly (big fat kid who would literally sit on you if you didn't get out of 'his' bus seat.) Oh I made his life hell though, by doing things like tossing an open pack of twinkies or a moonpie onto the seat he was gonna sit on right when his back was turned, well that and the fat remarks. Basically I bully people who give me a valid reason to, when combined with my twisted sense of justice anyways. People who are 'too stupid/dumb to live' are immediately on that list as well as given highest priority.


----------



## strawberryLola

Im sorry I didn't read all the posts, but I personally think bullying does not have much to do with type, but instead, a feeling of security with oneself and being comfortable in one's own skin, not feeling the need for external approval for false happiness.

I have to admit, I'm in a graduate program where it's supposedly flooded with NF's, and the things I've seen so far, has made me realize that underneath it all: we are all human. The types of animalistic dominating types of behaviors occur in any organization, structure, situation.

I've even seen some NFs in class who are so anti-cultural diversity issues, and the behavior of facebooking one another in class to talk shit about the professors, and then gang up on them during discussions? Unbelleivable.

Then there are NFs and other people who are NOT like that. Point being- anyone, depending on their identification of group bullying and group behavior can start to act like assholes when there is a lack of self-awareness. Much apologies for the partial vent post. Type functions explain only a fraction of human behavior, not all. Dignity within a person? That comes with being honest with oneself.


----------



## alionsroar

In second grade (6 years old), I used to step on the feet of this girl in my class. She was fat, wet her pants sometimes and everyone used to verbally pick on her. I never did (except for stepping on her feet when she was behind me in line). I have no idea why I did that, possibly I didn't want her standing so close to me. (We later turned into on-off friends for 5 years who kept fighting and then getting back together.)

I don't remember being bullied. Although maybe one or two occasions in year 7 and 8 when I felt people were trying to verbally bullying me but it didn't really work out, because I didn't understand what they were on about, and I wasn't trying to fit in with them anyway since I already knew I was too different.


----------



## gretalbear

i'm an INFP and i was both bullied and a bully as a child. i would be really shockingly nasty to those i perceived as weaker and then feel horribly guilty and ashamed afterwards. is it possible i was a different personality type then? or two different types alternately?!


----------



## vellocent

Anyone can be a bully, it is type that determines what type of bully they are. When I'm not feeling well my Te function kicks in and I become a stubborn cunt. I can manipulate people, get angry or say something behind someone's back if someone is wronged. I tend to be bullied or used, because I'm nice.


----------



## Jason104

I was a hardcore evil bully as a child but then I almost snapped a kids finger so then I became friends with him in kindergarten ..... then Iv experienced alot of bullies as a kid like a giant fat kid chasing me for no apparent reason .....too a pretty brutal fight with another fat kid in a school bus .... like in 5th grade ...... but in highschool there is no bullies ... whatsoever


----------



## Protagoras

lol I think most INTPs are too busy with their own thoughts to even notice that they're being bullied most of the time. Seriously though, I think INTPs are not the types prone to be bullied on a regular basis. We INTPs always seem easy prey because we are usually eccentric, dreamy and passive, but we are really not very fun to bully. F-types are likely to react emotional (which is part of the 'fun' for the bully), but an INTP would probably react very cold or detached. It would probably feel like bullying a lifeless puppet, not a whole lot of fun for the bully.


----------



## Jason104

BULLYS
-ESTP_but really just to join in 
-ENTP_may just feal joy in it, most likely doesn't know hes doing harm
-ESTJ
-ENTJ_actually this one is pretty much the classic example 
-INTJ_some may be annoyed by something someone just trying to have fun(easily annoyed Introvert)(also respected by all)
-ISTP_bully alot even though they are introverts(aways get into fights)

VICTIMS
-INTP(but can easily handle it) and earns more respect by peers through demonstrating intelligence 
-INFJ_easily emotionally hurt by anything_easily taken advantage off because they try too please everyone_always seem to develop a rival_and a former bully as a friend 
-INFP


----------



## Katjie

pinkrasputin said:


> Wow. I can't relate to this entire thread. The E/I thing doesn't jive with me.
> .. I was bullied by an INTP in college. BIG TIME..


I can imagine that. One of my close friends is an INTP who has often hurt my feelings and doesn't really care much about it. She thinks her version of "the truth" needs to be said no matter how anyone feels about it.



silverlined said:


> Bullies and victims are not determined by type. But type influences the style in which people might go about these situations. I've been bullied and picked on but I do not consider myself a victim because I have eventually learned to grow stronger through all of this and though I may be hurt at first, I refuse to let bullies tear me down or get in the way of my happiness. It took awhile to grow stronger but I did.


I agree. And you sound like you have a very mature reaction to bullying. I'm impressed 



alfreda said:


> I agree with those who think it is not type specific, but type can influence how it is done, and whether it lasts...


That makes sense.



Jason104 said:


> i doubt that u can handle being bullied becuz extroverts cant handle being bullied but introverts can and its all in good fun for you but the other person its hell .....even if you dont get that


Interesting comment, though incredibly judgemental!

To be honest I read through this whole thread for interests sake. From my experience I wasn't bullied much in school. I was more introvert then and didn't stick out much. After high school different people have bullied me and it's been quite bad at times. One of the main things I've been made to feel bad about it how much fun I have with guys. I've been called a flirt (in a really demeaning way) and recently told that I was circling and hunting a man done like a wild animal! I don't know what kind of mind comes up with that kind of imagery but it's sick and makes me feel like I'm being stalked. I can't believe someone would take the time to watch me and then tell me what they think of me and I'm thinking "Who asked you?"

The way I see it, in my experience people who have bullied me have actually been jealous of me and I feel sorry for their sad lives that make them think their behaviour is ok.

I'll take nice, friendly people over mocking jerks any day. I don't see the need for it.


----------



## Jason104

really that sucks .......... I had a girlfriend like that....... she was really nice and stuff but girls hated her ........ she had no girlfriends .......... only guy friends ..........


----------



## themartyparade

I used be a prick towards shy, introverted people when I was a kid.
I didn't necessarily bully them but I wasn't nice to them.

I'd say Introverted Feelers are the ones in the "risk zone" of being bullied 'cause they're an easy target. Although it would be mostly during their younger years as small children tend to be more insecure than teenagers/adults.


----------



## NiDBiLD

Bullies:

ENFJ - Head bully. Uses social games to manipulate people. Status seeking, climber of social ladders, has an unhealthy dose of group-think. Will ostracise.
ESFJ - Follower / Head bully. Normative, status seeking, climber of social ladders, has an unhealthy dose of group-think. Will ostracise.
ESTJ - Head bully. Dominant, normative, dislikes those percieved as weird or different. Climber of social ladders. Will ostracise.
ISTJ - Follower. Normative, dislikes those percieved as weird or different. Will ostracise.
ESTP - Head bully. Dominant, will bully by violence or intimidation, not ostracism.

Bullied:

XNTX - Weird, geeky and intelligent. Stereotypical victims of ostracism and pack mentality. Has no interest in status games or social ladders. Relatively little care for trends, fashion and other things that are considered important by small minded people.
INFX - Weird, sensitive and different. Easier victims than NTs, because they care more and are too nice to carry out a proper revenge.


----------



## Jason104

NiDBiLD said:


> Bullies:
> 
> ENFJ - Head bully. Uses social games to manipulate people. Status seeking, climber of social ladders, has an unhealthy dose of group-think. Will ostracise.
> ESFJ - Follower / Head bully. Normative, status seeking, climber of social ladders, has an unhealthy dose of group-think. Will ostracise.
> ESTJ - Head bully. Dominant, normative, dislikes those percieved as weird or different. Climber of social ladders. Will ostracise.
> ISTJ - Follower. Normative, dislikes those percieved as weird or different. Will ostracise.
> ESTP - Head bully. Dominant, will bully by violence or intimidation, not ostracism.
> 
> Bullied:
> 
> XNTX - Weird, geeky and intelligent. Stereotypical victims of ostracism and pack mentality. Has no interest in status games or social ladders. Relatively little care for trends, fashion and other things that are considered important by small minded people.
> INFX - Weird, sensitive and different. Easier victims than NTs, because they care more and are too nice to carry out a proper revenge.


wow you got it right but you forgot one .................. the ISTP ..............normally liked by extroverts because they are action orientated .......


----------



## dougm

I am an ISFP and I was bullied a lot. I attribute partly to my desire to stay away from any type of conflict (so I didn't fit back). I was quiet and shy. I was always picked last for team sports even though I had potential but the bullies kept me down. I also respected authority (my values) and didn't want to get in trouble.


----------



## StandingTiger

NFs are often bullied, because we're quiet, sensitive, forgiving, and non-vengeful. We're easy targets.


----------



## TheOwl

I used to get bullied as a young girl because I'm a little eccentric. I never cared because I realized the bullies were morons, and I really don't care what morons think of me. I never actually felt bullied (at least, when it was verbal) so they left me alone after they realized they were failing. Physical bullying was mostly done by my ENTP brother with anger problems. I would fight back, but he is much bigger than me so I would sometimes have to lock myself in the bathroom until he calmed down. He broke the door once trying to get to me. 

I know an INFP who constantly complains about how everyone is against her and how she feels like she's being bullied. She'll give me details, and I'm amazed at how worked up she gets about things that would never bother me. I'm surprised at how much she cares about what other people think about her. However, I know an INFP male who is not like that at all. In fact, he is attracted to people who are a little mean/anti-social/sarcastic.

However, it isn't just F vs T. I have a really emotional INTP friend who does not handle bullying well at all (he gets bullied for being gay). I actually typed him as an ISFJ (Si and Fe are very obvious in him, and he seemed obviously J to me. He says he relates to the INTP descriptions, though). He acts so helpless. It's almost as if he likes being a victim.


----------



## Disfigurine

I was bullied growing up, and in turn I became somewhat of a bully myself.
I was a bitter, angry, hurting child.
I'm not proud of those days and have made an effort to seek some of the people I had bullied to apologize for being such a cunt.

I don't know if it is my personality type so much as just the circumstances and environment I grew up in.

Those days are long gone.


----------



## Beyond_B

I think INTPs can defend themselves by just embarrassing anyone who bullies them or tries to make fun of them using logic. Believe me that happened to me when I was a kid,there was a boy who stuck his tongue in my direction to make fun of me,I told him:Why do you stick out your tongue do you want people to say that you are a dog?"I gave him a long lecture,my ENFP mother was good enough to let me complete my lecture. After a while his mother took him and left the clinic.And till now that is what happens to anyone who wants to make fun of me or bully me...
They just embarrass themselves ,sometimes they even apologize...


----------



## Kr3m1in

My personality type might be one for bullying. I mean we just think we're getting shit done, and we don't have to do anything but be ourselves to intimidate the hell out of them other types, so to a lot of people it may come off that way.
I can be harsh, in terms of challenging people to stand up for themselves. But I don't insult them. I just give them the push. So, based on your definition of bullying, some feelers will perceive it that way.
I know some feelers that work for me feel bullied, when they feel too much to actually do work and I bust out with 'feel with your mom, this is a job'.
I can be compassionate and sensitive to other people's problems, but once your emotions get in the way of work, I have no patience.


----------



## Beyond_B

1199 said:


> I think INTPs can defend themselves by just embarrassing anyone who bullies them or tries to make fun of them using logic. Believe me that happened to me when I was a kid,there was a boy who stuck his tongue in my direction to make fun of me,I told him:Why do you stick out your tongue do you want people to say that you are a dog?"I gave him a long lecture,my ENFP mother was good enough to let me complete my lecture. After a while his mother took him and left the clinic.And till now that is what happens to anyone who wants to make fun of me or bully me...
> They just embarrass themselves ,sometimes they even apologize...


Of course I only do that when I am interested enough,but I never curse or disrespect others,I just use my logic...


----------



## lirulin

EXTJ overbearing bullies, they have a purpose and you are in their way. Probably less often bullied.
EXFJ social bullies, manipulation, backstabbing, mean girls style. Less often victims, not always popular either.
EXXP Think it's all hilarious to tease and joke. Ts more obviously offensive, Fs overstepping boundaries. Can be bullied, but not obvious targets.
IXTJ Annoyed by humans and don't hide it but rarely go out of their way to express it either. Can be pushy or vengeful if really annoyed but mostly just reject people. Sometimes victims but don't tend to look like easy targets.
IXFJ Less overbearing than the Es but can be manipulative when crossed. Can look like easy targets but can also be dangerous.
IXTP Joking again, smaller scale. Can deflect bullying with joking as much as annoy people with it.
IXFP Look like an easy target, put up with a lot, then kill you. Can turn their sensitivity into a weapon to bully people.


----------



## Arabella

I'm actually surprised as to how often ENTJ's are mentioned as bullies. As an ENTJ who often ends up in leadership positions, I also end up with a target on my back. There are people who want to lead, and there are those who want to complain and then do nothing. I don't know their personality types, but they are a pain.


----------



## youngandbaroque

I would have called myself a bully in my youth. I'm very "tell it like it is" (Fi?) and can be a bitch to my friends sometimes (who are all pretty extroverted). Go figure.


----------



## TechnoViking

ExTP's make the best bullies.


----------



## IonOfAeons

A bully is going to be someone who has some kind of emotional problem.

You can argue stereotypes for any type to be a bully, the question is WHY are they bullying others? I doubt a lot of people will answer this rationally because several people will respond because they have been bullied themselves and so this topic stirs up memories in them and consequently a desire to respond. In turn some of these people will be biased towards thinking that bullies will be certain types because for one reason or other they have decided that type stands for everything they themselves do not and this is another opportunity to demonise them.

If you screwed with an NF (stereotypically imagined to be the nicest type, combining the bias of 'Fs are just nicer people' with 'Ns are superior, therefor N feelers will understand others better') enough then they could do the stereotypical thing and withdraw into their own fantasy world, or they might lash out, the same as any other bully. I don't need to back this up because plenty of others don't and their viewpoint gets accepted :dry:

Yes I'm joking, not about the NFs being capable of being bullies though.
Would everyone PLEASE stop thinking you can decide how nice a person is based on their letters?? At the very least give some explanation of WHY you think a certain type would be more likely to bully instead of saying 'XXXX obviously' - subtext "I have affixed negative characteristics from people I have met in the past to this type, therefore all negative persons must be of this type and you all know what I'm talking about amiriiight bros? Yeah you know you can't be questioning this!"


----------



## Michail

I think I was bullied severely as a small child when I went to shcool and that was why I ended up being homeschooeld, but I don't remember any of it so I probably blocked it out. I doubt it had anything to do with my personality though and more to do wtih the fact that children can be really cruel. i have some strange markings on my back which used to get teased a lot when I was growing up, I just learned to deflect it. 

when I hit puberty though my hormones kicked in and it made me start ot have seizures, and I would start acting extremely aggressively as a result because my brain was going in overload. I remember i woke up on the bathroom floor and the whole wall was torn out and my hand was broken and stuff. This one girl started to make fun of me for something i am particularly sensitive about and I think I threw her through the wall. she was okay though, I am pretty certain I terrified the hell out of her and myself too at that point. now though I am not aggressive at all due to medication and my own personality coming back. 

there were several months to about a year where I felt like I was turning into an abusive monster and irefused to have any contact with anybody lol. I have said and done a lot of mean things as a result of that, and barely remember any of them but for what peple tell me I did. I threatened to kill my friend when she tried to tell me I had something wrong with me, which I do remember doing. she was trying to explain the issue to me because no one had told me what was wrong and I was freaking out about something and I kept yelling "i hope it does scare you I hate you I will kill you" lmao like Ahmad the angry terrorist. I KILL YOU!! 

looking back on it I was probably sounding very funny but like my mentalit yand how I was saying it and the things Iw as doing probably made me seem scary. I'm not a small person either thoguh i am not intimidating at all just like you know if you saw me that if I were to be violent I could be. Fortunately I am glad that medication has solved this for me because i am not naturally like that, and I think the medication has probably given me a new sort of level of zen that helps out when I get stressed anyway which is good because I'm on a mood stabilizer/anti-convulsant (same drug), tranquilizer, anti-anxiety drug (those are basically because the anti convulsant doesn't work /that/ well) and I have a sedative that is used to anesthesize people for if nothing else works. 

I think though that it might have been a combination of like, neurology, plus just me being tired of being walked al over. Because the feelings I had were pretty genuine, they were blown out of proportion though. I had my trust betayed by someone I really thought i liked, at that point Ialmost killed myself, I was freaking out all the time because no one thought I was smart enough to tell me anything, I had been hurt a lot by other people, so I just kind of had that aggressor that start, and then just snapped. no fun. I'm an INFJ and I am pretty sure I bullied an ENTJ! lol.


----------



## Emerson

I got bullied a little bit in school, never really took any notice of it though so it just stopped. The way I figured it was that they didn't like how arrogant I was, but from that I just assumed that they didn't like my brains and that just went on to make me feel even more intelligent, sort of managed to turn being bullied into a plus for my self esteem, in retrospect I feel quite good about the whole ordeal, 

I did however bully quite a few people, not in an obviously nasty or aggressive way, just if they had said something that I thought was completely stupid I would let them know how stupid they were for saying it, again looking back on it I feel that I probably went a little too far from time to time. I had a phase (think I'm probably still going through it) where I'll set up a little social experiment on other people and see how things play out if I start to press buttons or mess with them.

I will however say that I don't think types really effect just how much people bully, ESTX seem to be feeling the brunt of opinion as bullies but surely that's just because they're a very outward group who bully in a much more obvious way right?


----------



## TJSeabury

Varulfr said:


> It's very hard to be a victim when you think of the bully as more worthless than the dirt beneath your boots.


@Varulfr How dare you! The earth is a majestic and beautiful planet! XD

OT... Yeah I was bullied but not for long thanks to my aloof/apathetic attitude when I was younger.


----------



## Monkey King

Yep, I was a bully back in middle school. Am I proud of it? No. 

ANYWAY, yes the whole psychological bullying was probably what I employed to bully... I was never one to physically harm the bullied---- I just basically isolated them. Being a loner in middle school was far worst than being picked on constantly. No one talked to them nor did anyone want to be near them....... WOW I was a bitch -______-


----------



## TJSeabury

Aila8 said:


> Yep, I was a bully back in middle school. Am I proud of it? No.
> 
> ANYWAY, yes the whole psychological bullying was probably what I employed to bully... I was never one to physically harm the bullied---- I just basically isolated them. Being a loner in middle school was far worst than being picked on constantly. No one talked to them nor did anyone want to be near them....... WOW I was a bitch -______-


I remember back in 4th grade some girl was constantly following me around with her cronies at recess doing singsong name calling. It got to the point that I just wanted it to stop, so I said "Shut up or I'll kill you with this stick." At the time I had little understanding of killing besides it was bad. Obviously she told on me and that girl managed to turn me into the villain making a big fuss about her emotions... I was threatened with expulsion and no one listened to my circumstances. They just kept on in an SJ temperament of "Oh killing is bad!" I don't remember how it was resolved but she remained a horrible person in my view for as long as I knew her(a few more years).

The only bully that I couldn't deal with using an aloof attitude.


----------



## Waveshine

I used to get teased a lot in elementary school because I was weird (and still am), but I didn't get beat up. I did cry at first, but then I got used to it and then eventually started to ignore the people who teased me so then they stopped. And then last year, quite a few people annoyed me (but I didn't show that I was annoyed) by saying "Hi" all the time just because I'm so quiet and when they see me now, they still do that once in a while but whatever, haha.


----------



## Moss Icon

Something I've found is that it's often iNtuitives who get picked on, bullied or ostracised, on account of being "weirdos." Even some extroverts I know who are N say they were bullied. It kinda makes sense as the world as a heavy S bias, more so than the other traits. Ns come across as weird cos we process information in somewhat abstract ways. We're less inclined to be interested in the material and obvious and more likely to be a bit "off-the-wall." As such we make ourselves conspicuous by our differences amongst the S majority. Blood in the water.

I think ENTxs, though, are maybe the exception as they aren't prone to personal sensitivity like the other N types (especially the NF types.) They're unique and charismatic and engaging so people often find them interesting and inspiring. I've known ENTxs who are not well-liked because their personality was so in-your-face but by and large I think they have an easier time fitting in than other N types due to their charisma and confidence. I think, though the N function is the most 'weird' to the outside S world, it greatly depends on combinations with other traits. 

On the whole I'd say it goes something like this: 

Bully: Sensor <-------> iNtuitive :Bullied
Bully: Thinker <-------> Feeler :Bullied
Bully: Extrovert <-------> Introvert :Bullied

I don't think the P-J function has much bearing but I do think the J function helps the victim show more control and restraint, thus an INFJ may cope better than an INFP. How it might affect the bully I don't really know. But I think certain combos, like being an xNFx or IxFx or INxx are more vulnerable and thus more easily targetted where as ESxx or ExTx combos are far less vulnerable.


----------



## TJSeabury

Pikazoid said:


> I used to get teased a lot in elementary school because I was weird (and still am), but I didn't get beat up. I did cry at first, but then I got used to it and then eventually started to ignore the people who teased me so then they stopped. And then last year, quite a few people annoyed me (but I didn't show that I was annoyed) by saying "Hi" all the time just because I'm so quiet and when they see me now, they still do that once in a while but whatever, haha.


I didn't cry or get beat up, bullies just annoyed me to the point of infuriation. Well I might have cried once _maybe_ twice but never again. Crying is for the weak! ;D


----------



## amethyst_butterfly

I was bullied in h.s. I am an INFP. I was too insecure and immature at the time. If I were in h.s again I would kick their butts.


----------



## TJSeabury

amethyst_butterfly said:


> I was bullied in h.s. I am an INFP. I was too insecure and immature at the time. If I were in h.s again I would kick their butts.


Lol, just find solace in the knowledge that you are better than them.


----------



## amethyst_butterfly

Oh yes I do. I don't want to sound vain, but I remember I would get intimidated at some girls because I though they were prettier than me, but now that I see them I have gotten prettier than them. They look the same.



TJSeabury said:


> Lol, just find solace in the knowledge that you are better than them.


----------



## Paragon

I've found a lot of ESTJ, ENTJ, ENTP, to be the upfront, macho bullies.
I've found INTP and INTJ to use a lot of cold and biting sarcasm and clever verbal taunting.

I've found any combination of I and F to be victims. Sometimes ENFP's and ENFJ's can be victims as well.


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

ESxx's are the bullies.

INxx's are the bullied.

*remembers school time* :sad:


----------



## TJSeabury

Paragon said:


> I've found a lot of ESTJ, ENTJ, ENTP, to be the upfront, macho bullies.
> I've found INTP and INTJ to use a lot of cold and biting sarcasm and clever verbal taunting.
> 
> I've found any combination of I and F to be victims. Sometimes ENFP's and ENFJ's can be victims as well.


I anyone ever thought I bullied them I was not aware of it, my Fe was definitely not well developed until like 1-2 years ago lol. I just turned 21 in march.


----------



## Simo

Depends what we mean by bullying (in physical sense, psychological sense, verbal, intellectual ...?).

So far I've seen ESFJs, ESTPs, ENTJs, and INTJs as "bullies". 

Victims? uhm, that's harder to say. Maybe, ISFPs?

I know for myself, I die before I will let someone continue bullying me. (I sometimes even stand up for other victims, and don't care what I may lose in the process.) I guess that's the main reason I don't get along with many EJ types.


----------



## palobell

I disagree with ESFJ as bully. I am a capable of bullying, and I see where people are coming from that they 'bully others emotionally' perhaps sometimes. 
But I trip all over myself thinking about how other people feel and what I can do to make them happy. That has resulted in bullying relationships where I was blind to the fact I was being bullied.. kind of like a victim who adores/idolizes their own bully...


----------



## loscann

I was bullied a fair bit as a kid... mostly by other girls, but there were a few guys who made fun of me too, and even some teachers gave me a hard time. Granted, I wore huge, thick glasses, I was smart, shy, strange and probably dressed a bit funny. Bringing an old microscope to class for show and tell probably didn't help either. Is it just me or does it seem that different is cool these days?


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

I don't get bullied anymore. I turned 18, got a gun, started hitting the range, building up a marksmanship rep, and it just stopped...


----------



## luzluna

GrannyWeatherwax said:


> And for your information: INFJ's _can_ be bullies. In a very, very subtle, ice queen-bitchy way :dry:


Ugh, maybe a very VERY immature one? I would only ever act like an "ice-queen" to someone who has hurt me very deeply. In which case, I'm only doing it to protect myself. Sadly, if others don't know the extent of the offense towards me, I know that people will see me as a bitch, but only because they don't know my pain.

We're great empaths, but when our empathy runs dry for you, you are absolutely the worst human being we have ever encountered, and we HAVE to doorslam you, for our own sake. If being doorslammed feels like you're "being bullied", in our eyes, it's because you've proven yourself to deserve it.


----------



## luzluna

I believe that we are all speaking in STEREOTYPES here, so it's understood that of course, not everyone from one type will be bullied or will be a bully.

From personal experience...
Bully: *ESFJ*, *ESTP*, *ISTJ*, INTJ, ISFJ, *ENTJ*, ESFP
Victim: INFJ, *INFP*, INTJ, *ISFP*, *ENFP*, *INTP*

I bolded the ones that I believe to be more "naturally" inclined to bullying or being bullied.

ESFJ - being a catty beyotch.
ESTP - being an insensitive, ignorant ass
ISTJ - unable to handle their ideas being challenged
ENTJ - need to be in control of others in a malicious, violent way

INFP - sensitive, incapable of understanding violence until exposed to it
ISFP - uninterested/unable to stand up for themselves
ENFP - seems to be the bully's pawn until they speak up
INTP - smarter than everyone else, people see that as a threat


----------



## StandingTiger

Tacos said:


> Bullies: ISTP, ESTP, ESTJ, INTJ, ENTJ, ENTP, ESFJ, INTP, *ENFP*, ISFJ
> ...
> *ENFP well once I made a joke and I think I intimidated someone but I didnt want too! I wanted to say sorry but I never could and now I feel like a bully *


Are you kidding me? XD

I think you just proved how an ENFP could never be a bully right there.

We stress too much about even _accidentally_ hurting a person's feelings.

You're still beating yourself up later, because you were never able to fully apologize for unintentionally upsetting someone... once.


----------



## Michael82

luzluna said:


> *INFP*


That is new for me!


----------



## StandingTiger

palobell said:


> I disagree with ESFJ as bully. I am a capable of bullying, and I see where people are coming from that they 'bully others emotionally' perhaps sometimes.
> But I trip all over myself thinking about how other people feel and what I can do to make them happy. That has resulted in bullying relationships where I was blind to the fact I was being bullied.. kind of like a victim who adores/idolizes their own bully...


Have you ever seen _Mean Girls_, based on the book _Queen Bees and Wannabes_? ESFJs can be the biggest psychological bullies, even the "Queen Bees".

Not every person of the type is that way, of course. There are more female ESFJs than other other type, and it doesn't mean that you were personally a bully. From what you say, you became a "Wannabe", adoring and idolizing a "Queen Bee".

However, anyone can still safely assume that a huge majority of every middle/high school "Queen Bees", and much of their followings, were/are ESFJs, though some attractive ESTJs could make it there too.


----------



## AsianEveryday

Honestly, maybe I'm being biased here...but my thought is that ENFPs can hardly ever be bullies. We are too empathetic to others' feelings to do anything of the sort.

In a situation when the other "strokes the fire" and insults/starts a fight, that's when we react...threefold. So I suppose we are over-the-top sort of people, which can be seen as bullying.


----------



## luzluna

Michael82 said:


> That is new for me!


I can't speak for all INFP's, but I've seen an INFP female being bullied "Mean Girls" style in high school. And even years later, in MBTI discussions I've participated in, many types (usually ST) has harsh criticism for INFP in general, and INFPs in specific.

I think that society doesn't accept NF's quite as easily as the other types.


----------



## bluenlgy

Being a bully or the one being bullied, now for me, all seems like a distant memory. 

Now I wonder does it really matter if you are the one who fucks with someone or the one who is being fucked. We have all been victims of a vicious cycle of meaningless acts of aggression and insecurity and even more meaningless revenges and an-eye-for-a-tooth

The only thing that is important is the fact that bullying can have a huge impact on anyone one involved and such influence is likely to last for a long time, and for some, a life time.

I thought I had long gotten over the psychological issues related to bullying in my earlier years, but many months ago they started to reemerge again in my life, albeit assuming a different form - sexual fantasy

What happened was I began to have wet dreams about both the bullies who bullied me and the poor persons I bullied. They were all guys, of course, and I am also a man. But the strange thing was in my fantasies they had all transformed into a female entity who took on different roles and behaved in different ways in her having sexual intercourse with me. The places where the bullying took place became the scenes of the erotic encounters, and the actual words exchanged were somewhat twisted to assume a devilish sexual meaning. The sex was rough, no doubt, just like the actual bullying, but it would sometimes end with a surprising tender scene where I and the bullies or the victims (all in a female form) began to cuddle and say the nicest things to each other. 

Another strange thing happened after I had these fantasy dreams - I felt relieved and the emotions associated with the old memories seemed to fade. They really faded, and often at the moments when I felt they were just about to disappear my gut feeling told me that they would likely never come back again.

Now that I'm thinking about it, not sure if this is my psyche's natural way of dealing with old emotional wounds. Many years ago I started to apply a technique I learned from a book that said whatever you feared to feel you should feel it completely, because your own unconscious mind had its unique way to help you deal with problems. From what I experienced from those bizarre dreams, it clearly worked.


----------



## TechnoViking

Well, I am an ESTP, and in Elementary School I had A LOT (and I mean A LOT) of problems. I cringe even thinking about anything that reminds me of anything that has to do with Elementary School. Yea, I guess you can say I was a victim.

Now, in High School, I know I can be extremely insensitive and rude, and I take things to far a lot of times, I can be overly cruel. I'm even like this to my TEACHERS! But a bully? Naw, I could never see myself that way. 

I'm not going into detail here, but sometimes I feel that I'm a Feeler rather than a Thinker.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin

From middle school through high school I would offend people all the time.Teachers,students etc.I was a bully in that if i felt challenged in any way,i'd be excessively overbearing and challenging in return.Goading people to fight,arguing/debating about petty nonsense..anything to put them in their place.


----------



## iinnffpp

oh trust me, not all bullies are extraverts. my dad and brother are introverts but they did their share of bullying me. ive had bullies who seem like nice introverts on the surface, but once you scratched it, you find a mean motherfucker. any type can be a bully, i truly believe this. yes, even INFP's can be bullies. but extraverts are more easily identified because they're so open about their bullying.


----------



## strawberryLola

I have been really surprised about what I learned about bullying. It can exist in any environment. I think that types that tend to bully are the ones that feel insecure like there is a need to prove something that they lack within themselves so they lash out on others, create drama to spark something that is empty or missing within their own emotional vortex.

For those who play the role of victims, it feeds into the bullying behavior until they stand up for themselves, and it stops.

Because, I think bullies really are vying for the attention that they need (sorta like feeding into a narcissistic monster), the victim is also vying for the attention to be saved (co-dependency). The way to tackle it is to face it head on.

For those who follow into the manipulation of the bully, that is also a form of co-dependent behavior of not thinking for oneself, conforming, and then turning to the bully to help ostracize the other.

Every person has a part to play in the bullying process (whether or not we withdraw or want to admit it), but one part that seems to be missing is the open and honest discussion for what each person needs and wants without blame.


----------



## shadowofambivalence

I never liked bullies, when i was in grade school, I often fought back and got into physical fights with people who bullied me and when i got into highschool and middle school i started arguing and using passive agression to defend myself against bullies and they hated me even more for it.

I think most bullies are extroverted types becasue they go out of their way to pick on people and I also think introverted types can be bullies becasue they talk behind your back


----------



## sts06

strawberryLola said:


> For those who play the role of victims, it feeds into the bullying behavior until they stand up for themselves, and it stops.


I have to disagree. My bullying got worse when I started standing up for myself. It went from slight pushes and verbal abuse to being spat on and having chunks of my hair pulled out, being punched and kicked. It only stopped, in fact, one day after she hurt me so badly by pulling my hair out that I gave in and cried in my next class (I don't cry in public). It was the pressure from the other students that she had gone too far that made her stop. 

Blaming the victim as you are doing here is not helpful at all!


----------



## snail

curiousel said:


> 1. What is considered to be the personality type/s associated to a bully?
> 
> Can you rank them from 1, being the one with the strongest tendency to bully others.
> 
> 2. What is considered to be the personality type/s associated to the victims?
> 
> Can you rank them from 1, being the perfect victim.


These are just guesses based on personal experiences, and are not universal.

Most likely to bully:
1. ESTJ (most likely to cause soul-crushing emotional annihilation)
2. ESTP (most likely to beat you up)
3. ENTP (most amused by acts of sadism)
4. ESFJ (most likely to use social exclusion as a weapon)
5. INTJ (most likely to wound with calculated acts of emotional invalidation)
6&7. ISTP/ENTJ ( most likely to disdain weakness in others)
8. INTP (argues forever even if opponent is in visible distress)
9&10. ISFJ/ISTJ (quietly punishes weirdness)
11. ENFJ 
12. ESFP
13. ISFP
14. ENFP
15. INFP
16. INFJ

Most likely to be bullied:
1. INFP 
2. INTP
3. INTJ
4. INFJ
...I'm not actually sure, to be honest. I think introverts and intuitives have it the hardest.


----------



## strawberryLola

sts06 said:


> I have to disagree. My bullying got worse when I started standing up for myself. It went from slight pushes and verbal abuse to being spat on and having chunks of my hair pulled out, being punched and kicked. It only stopped, in fact, one day after she hurt me so badly by pulling my hair out that I gave in and cried in my next class (I don't cry in public). It was the pressure from the other students that she had gone too far that made her stop.
> 
> Blaming the victim as you are doing here is not helpful at all!


My bad. I was not trying to blame the victim. I am sorry to hear about that painful experience.

What I meant to say: Victims Asserting oneself in a way that the bullying stops. I think any type is susceptible to bullying, depending on the environment. Even if one does assert oneself, the bullying may not stop overnight, but it does address boundaries with the bullies. I know from experience.

If someone gives you lip, give it back is my motto. Either that, or I find comedic relief about the pettiness. Once again, I feel bad about what happened, and if I were there, I would have stepped in.


----------



## Fenrir003

GrannyWeatherwax said:


> I'm sure an INFP can be quite an easy victim.
> 
> I was bullied a bit in school (whenever I wasn't invisible), and I was so shy and frightened that all I could do was to be silent or hide...
> I've toughened up a lot since then, and God help whoever tries to bully me now. (It almost makes me a bit disappointed that no one even tries anymore... :tongue: )
> 
> Life would probably be a lot easier for many INFP's if they learned how to stand up for themselves and keep their feelings under control earlier in life.
> 
> 
> And for your information: INFJ's _can_ be bullies. In a very, very subtle, ice queen-bitchy way :dry:


I can agree with you, especially on that last sentence. Every once and awhile I see INFJ's listed as victims on this thread. Now ,while that is a possibility, it's not always the fact. I know I don't speak for all INFJ's but I used to be a royal prick. I wasn't a bad kid..Until somebody crossed me..Then I always figured out how to make their life a living hell. But it was always in such a manner that no one else would ever notice and the victim wouldn't be able to do anything about it. I wasn't a bully by definition of the word, but screw you and the world if ya pissed me off. I've calmed down to an almost 180 degree extent over the years. I tend to shrug off most offenses and I usually don't get angered when I'm bullied, even when it's by some of the guys I work with. I used to nag one of my younger brothers a lot, but we pressed each others buttons all the time. We still do these days but, when I can get back home, we settle our disputes with multiple rounds of Halo...*grumbles*..Let's just say he's gotten better.. These days though I can't help but side with the underdog though. lol Bully someone around me and I have this habit of going "Full Retard".. I can't help it. You can mess with me all day long and I usually won't care. My mind is probably some where else anyways.. Or in 20sec. I'll have you telling me you telling me your life story and then you'll probably ask me for advice at least once a week. But please, bully someone in my presence and I'll thoughtlessly drop the world and your head and just as quickly return to my day dream. Not speaking for all INFJ's here....Just me.


----------



## strawberryLola

On second thoughts @sts06, please do not twist my words. I merely stated that we all have a role to play when it comes to stopping or escalating the bullying behavior whether we like to admit or not.

When a victim learns to assert oneself, it stops bullying. If he/she continues to be passive, then they also maintain that role is simply all I am saying, _not_ that they deserve it or that it is justified. Please get that straight. Thank you.


----------



## Emerson

One of my closest friends INTP bullied me horrendously for about 3 years, never anything pyschological just physically after a while me and him made up and I started to realise that was how he made his friends, as the other two people in our friend group were both previously bullied by him aswell... They were ISTP and ESFP.


----------



## niss

strawberryLola said:


> Because, I think ... the victim is also vying for the attention to be saved (co-dependency) ... those who follow into the manipulation of the bully, that is also a form of co-dependent behavior of not thinking for oneself, conforming, and then turning to the bully to help ostracize the other.





strawberryLola said:


> On second thoughts @sts06, please do not twist my words. I merely stated that we all have a role to play when it comes to stopping or escalating the bullying behavior whether we like to admit or not.
> 
> When a victim learns to assert oneself, it stops bullying. If he/she continues to be passive, then they also maintain that role is simply all I am saying, _not_ that they deserve it or that it is justified. Please get that straight. Thank you.


Ok, I think I've got it. By simply saying "stop," "quit," "don't do that," or "leave me alone," instead of doing some other unidentified action or saying something else, the victim is actually playing to the bully's needs and into the victim's own subconscious co-dependency.

Pilgrim, I don't know if you've thought this through, but not everyone feels confident enough, big enough, adult enough, or strong enough, at all stages of their life, to put a bully in her place. The simple act of saying "leave me alone" should be sufficient to stop any bullying behavior. Failing that, hopefully there is someone near that has the same mindset that you and I share, and is willing to step in and make it stop.

BTW, escalation isn't always a good policy--unless you are truly willing to take it to the next level. Sometimes a bully bullies because he feels trapped, out of options, and has nothing to lose. Escalation in a situation like that will sometimes result in serious injury to one or both parties.


----------



## Siggy

*
The Workplace is a different ballgame.

*Still the effects are just as or even more damaging. And the Bully, no matter what the type is insecure, fearful and paranoid.

Who Gets Targeted

Unlike schoolyard bullying, you were not targeted because you were a "loner" without friends to stand up to the bullying gang. Nor are you a weakling. Most likely you were targeted (for reasons the instigator may or may not have known) because you posed a "threat" to him or her. The perception of threat is entirely in his/her mind, but it is what he/she feels and believes.
WBI research findings from our year 2000 study and conversations with thousands of targets have confirmed that targets appear to be the veteran and most skilled person in the workgroup. 
Targets are independent. They refuse to be subservient. Bullies seek to enslave targets. When targets take steps to preserve their dignity, their right to be treated with respect, bullies escalate their campaigns of hatred and intimidation to wrest control of the target's work from the target.
Targets are more technically skilled than their bullies. They are the "go-to" veteran workers to whom new employees turn for guidance. Insecure bosses and co-workers can't stand to share credit for the recognition of talent. Bully bosses steal credit from skilled targets.
Targets are better liked, they have more social skills, and quite likely possess greater emotional intelligence. They have empathy (even for their bullies). Colleagues, customers, and management (with exception to the bullies and their sponsors) appreciate the warmth that the targets bring to the workplace.
Targets are ethical and honest. Some targets are whistleblowers who expose fraudulent practices. Every whistleblower is bullied. Targets are not schemers or slimy con artists. They tend to be guileless. The most easily exploited targets are people with personalities founded on a prosocial orientation -- a desire to help, heal, teach, develop, nurture others.
Targets are non-confrontive. They do not respond to aggression with aggression. (They are thus morally superior.) But the price paid for apparent submissiveness is that the bully can act with impunity (as long as the employer also does nothing).
According to the 2007 WBI-Zogby Survey, 45% of targeted individuals suffer stress-related health problems. Additional findings regarding targets' health can be found in WBI research and the PTSD-related research by others posted at this site.


Workplace Bullying Institute


----------



## Brian1

I was bullied a lot, and as an ESTP, sometimes I gave as good as I got. Those were the times I ended up in detention. I was in detention a lot. It didn't stop when I asserted myself, it didn't stop when I didn't assert myself. Sometimes its good to not assert yourself. I kept quiet when two bullies bought a knife. It did stop, but I think it's different for every person. I don't see how teen idiots will st op, raise their arms and say "you got me," just because a nerd stood up. I think of the pilot? maybe of Freaks & Geeks, where Sam Weir is in gym with his bully, and he catches his bullies ball, in a game of dodge ball, so the bully becomes out. It's at that moment, the whole student body starts pounding Sam with red rubber balls. I suppose, if you're good with words, you might be able to embarrass your bully, but then again the bully might be with his girlfriend and henchman. So, I'd really like to hear the full details of the stories of how victims were able to make it stop? I'm not calling them liars, but it would be nice to get the info, before I cast judgement.


----------



## SilentScream

snail said:


> These are just guesses based on personal experiences, and are not universal.
> 
> 4. INFJ
> ...I'm not actually sure, to be honest. I think introverts and intuitives have it the hardest.


Hmm .. i was never really bullied - and I would think it would actually be very hard to bully an INFJ, or any of the J types for that matter because yes, we're feelers but we don't always wear our emotions on our sleeves. At the same time, our Ni Fe combine to make us extremely resilient and protective of others. I've gone into fits of absolute hysteria - both mental and physical at the sight of one of my friends getting bullied. I've verbally torn, shattered and mentally-raped bullies all my life, especially when I see someone else at their mercy. 

I remember that one guy in school started bullying me about my accent .. and the first words out of my mouth were "F*** off" in a perfect imitation of his Greek accent. My whole group laughed so hard that the dude had no option but to walk away quietly. 

At the same time, I used the same pull to protect myself as well. Being totally in tune with another person means that something as little as a flicker of an eye-lash means that their nastiness can be preconceived and judged. Before the bully would be able to strike, I would be in with a pre-emptive strike of my own - and would nail the bully's insecurities down to their abusive relationship with their parents. 

With some of the more 'wanna-be' type bullies just my stare was quite effective. I learnt to walk around with an expression of complete intolerance to the bullying-types - and most of the people who would try to bully me once would either walk away confused as to what happened, or bored because I wouldn't react and just stand there smiling knowingly. 

So if there are other INFJ's like me - then I doubt that they could be 'easily' bullied.


----------



## RobynC

I got picked on a lot when I was younger (I was socially awkward, family conditions at home weren't very good) though I wasn't physically bullied much as I can fight pretty well (and yes, sometimes I beat up people who picked on me a lot -- generally that was the best way to shut 'em up.


----------



## ESTPchris

I am an ESTP, am I kind of have to agree I am like a bully. Not in an extreme way of physically harming people, maybe when that person fucking pisses me off then I grab their face and.... I always like to be the best in everything and I do whatever to get to it - being alpha dog, and through that process of being on top I shove people out of the way, literally and figuratively.


----------



## barathrum

<---ISTP

In elementary school many thought I was a bully simply because I wouldn't stand for shit talking and would chase the other kid around the yard screaming (they wouldn't know I was provoked, made me look like a bully). Eventually, people learned to be polite to me and that was that.


----------



## Tobias Andre Andersen

Azrael said:


> Bully: ESTJ
> Victim: INFP


Victim: INFP, from personal experience..........


----------



## Challenger

when I was little, everyone was a jerk to me because I was too awesome and smart and could actually read. Now I am a jerk to everyone. Because I can still read, and they can not. Go back to Sensor land with your Duplo bricks. I mean, N land with your books. 

Everyone is a jerk but me. No wait, I'm a jerk too. Jerk FIVE.


----------



## StarStrucked

Nynnu said:


> Worst bully that I have ever met? ENFJ that went bad.
> Knows exactly how to push your buttons and comes after the people that you love. Sticks mostly on one target and therefore nobody else would ever believe whatever has been done towards you.


I agree.. I used to have an ENFJ friend who used to bully me a lot, I never really realised how much bullying and manipulating was going on until our relationship ended. 
I really don't understand the ESTP being a bully. =/
All the ESTPs I know are pretty friendly, but they do like making fun of almost anyone or embarassing them just for the fun of it and the next day they'll open a door for you (or some other nice thing).. 
Maybe I'm just not good at typing people.. :dry:


----------



## absent air

the bully: ESTP's

the victim: 
I's more often than E's,
N's more often than S
F's more often than T's
J and P are pretty much the same

as an INTP I kinda sidewalked the whole bully and be bullied drama, except for one class where I suddenly became the target, I kicked their sorry-asses.


----------



## themartyparade

Lol, apparently we're the bullies.

Makes sense. I was sort of a bully when I was younger.


----------



## Abx

Any types have potential to become a bully and any types can get bullied.
What I don't like the most is 'collectivism' among bullies, they are closed minded and easily get influenced. 
Nobody perfect...Anyway, this statements came from my own perspective.


----------



## cyamitide

ExTx types enneagram 8 sometimes engage in bullying/pressuring to get their way.


----------

